# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/uiti_leave.htm

## Unregistered

Pomkiwi here. I have seen "поезд отошел". Can you tell me when to use this instead of 'ушел' Much appreciated.

----------


## it-ogo

Поезд отошел от перрона. Train just *moved off* the platform.
Поезд ушел. Train is *departed*.

----------

